# Rechnerzusammenstellung



## Irgendjemand_1 (7. August 2007)

Hi.
Da mein PC dabei ist, seinen Geist aufzugeben und auch ansonsten langsam aber sicher Probleme mit den neuen Spielen bekommt (sie würden vielleicht grad noch so laufen, wenn der PC noch in Topform wäre), hab ich mir gedacht, ich hol mir mal 'nen neuen PC.
Ich kann zwar schon länger nicht mehr auf meinem PC spielen, da er bei Spielen dazu neigt, abzustürzen, aber bis jetzt konnte ich damit leben, mal weniger zu spielen, nur stürzt der PC jetzt auch schon mal gerne bei anderen Kleinigkeiten ab, das nervt auf dauer.
Darum hab ich mir auch gedacht, wenn ich mir schon einen neuen PC hole, kann ich auch grad wieder einen Spieletauglichen zusammenstellen.
Da ich das ganze Zubehör, sprich Boxen, Monitor, Maus, usw schon hab, wird das ja nicht so extrem teuer.

Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich von der neuen Hardware eigentlich keine Ahnung mehr habe. Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich noch so einigermaßen den Überblick aber ich hab seit Ewigkeiten keine Computerzeitschrift mehr gelesen oder so.
Ich hab mir mal mit einem Freund ein paar Teile aus dem Internet zusammengestellt aber ganz auf seine Vorschläge vertrauen, will ich dann doch nicht, deshalb frag ich hier nochmal nach 

Ich hab mit ihm nach 2 Vorgaben gesucht: Das ganze sollte um die 700 Euro kosten (besser wär's eigentlich, wenn es unter 700 bleibt) und für die nächste Zeit gut Spieletauglich sein.

Ein Laufwerk und eine Soundkarte hab ich noch in meinem jetzigem Rechner.
Das haben wir mal zusammengesucht:

Grafikkarte: 199€ http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=204261&showTechData=true#tecData
Mainboard: 64€ http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=185548&showTechData=true#tecData
RAM: 92€ http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=36852&showTechData=true
Festplatte: 69€ http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=157241&showTechData=true
Gehäuse: 34€ http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=173005&showTechData=true
CPU: 289€ http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=186494&showTechData=true
Netzteil: 

Also es fehlt noch ein Netzteil, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?
Und ich hatte gehofft, dass mir jemand noch ein paar Alternativen zu den einzelnen Teilen geben könnte, die eventuell billiger sind? Das ganze kostet nämlich jetzt schon über 700, und ich wollte ja eigentlich unter 700 bleiben.
Ob's jetzt 50 mehr oder weniger sind, spielt eigentlich keine Rolle aber ich will jetzt dann nicht 1000€ dafür zahlen.

Also an welchen Teilen könnte man noch sparen? Sind manche vielleicht etwas overpowered für das System oder einfach zu teuer? Und würde die Zusammenstellung überhaupt funktionieren?
Und brauch ich noch einen Lüfter oder sonstige Zusatzteile?

Solche Sachen wie USB-Anschlüsse usw guck ich mir später an, mir geht es jetzt erstmal um die Hauptbestandteile des PCs.
Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen 
Danke schonmal,
Irgendjemand_1


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. August 2007)

Ja. kann man kaufen. Nur du solltest dir ein anderes Mainboard suchen weil ich daran zweifle, dass du einen Intel auf einem AMD-Board zum laufen bekommst.
Möchtest du ein möglichst leises System? Ich würde dir trotzdem zu einem Desktop-Prozessor raten. Diese bringen mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis und sind noch sehr kühl. Deswegen kann man auch dort die Drehzahl des Lüfters verringern mittels Lüftersteuerung. Also würde ich dir den Sockel 775 und den Core 2 Duo E6850 empfehlen.
Du kannst dazu noch einen Silentlüfter kaufen der sein übriges tun wird.
Zu beachten ist noch dass der E6850 einen Bustakt von 1333Mhz benötigt. Das wäre beim Mainboardkauf zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (7. August 2007)

Cool, danke schonmal für die Antwort 
Das mit dem Desktop-Prozessor hört sich schonmal gut an.

Mit dem Mainboard wirst du wahrscheinlich recht haben 
Kannst du (oder jemand anders) ein spezielles Mainboard empfehlen? Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich nicht so besonders gut aus, ich würde mir einfach irgendein relativ billiges holen, was den Anforderungen entspricht.
Und was sagt ihr allgemein zu der Hardware, die wir rausgesucht haben?
Wie gesagt, würde ich eigentlich gerne unter den 700 bleiben, gibt es vielleicht irgendein Teil, wo ihr euch spontan denkt "Nimm doch lieber das xyz für 30 Euro weniger aber mit fast derselben Leistung"?


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Naja. mit Mainboards war ich mit meinem Asus ganz zufrieden. also das Bios ist gut wie ich finde. Also würde ich dir ein gutes Asusboard empfehlen. Weniger Geld und gleiche Leistung geht meist nicht. Du könntest eine andere CPU kaufen denn der E6850 einer der stärkste Core 2 Duos. Also könntest du dir auch einen E6750 oder einen E6650 kaufen. Sie unterscheiden sich lediglich im Takt voneinander und das interessante am Conroe-Kern ist, dass er sich sehr gut und nahezu gefahrlos (Intels schalten bei zuviel Temperatur ab und außerdem sind sie wie schon gesagt relativ kühl). Natürlich sollte man fabrikneue CPUs nicht übertakten. Dabei geht die Garantie verloren. Ich würde dir raten eine andere Festplatte zu kaufen weil du da zwar nicht billiger aber günstiger kaufst. Im Preisleistungsverhältnis sind 500GB Platten besser als 250er. Natürlich rein optional. 250GB reichen auch. Du könntest auch etwas schnelleren Ram kaufen. Allerdings ist dies auch nur optional, da mehr von langsamen Ram besser ist als wenig von schnellem Ram.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. August 2007)

Also an Übertakten denke ich erstmal nicht, wird ja wohl erstmal auch nicht nötig sein, hoffe ich  
Wahrscheinlich hast du mit deiner Festplattenphilosphie recht, aber mir für meinen Teil reichen 250gb, ich komme zur Zeit auch mit 100 GB klar, wobei ich da auch öfter auslosen muss, was ich als nächstes lösche 
Aber da ich keine Pornos oder sonstiges sammle, müssten 250 GB ausreichend sein.
Mit dem RAM muss ich mir nochmal überlegen, ich hatte zuerst vor mir einen etwas teureren zu kaufen, aber ich glaube, dass ich mit dem etwas günstigerem auch ganz gut bedient bin oder?

Der E6750 ( http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=215457 )scheint auch ganz ordentlich und um _einiges_ billiger zu sein. Ich weiß jetzt nur noch nicht ob ich jetzt den oder den E6850 holen soll.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Ich hab ja nur drauf hingewiesen, dass es günstiger wäre aber eben nicht billiger.
Und der Preis ist eben nur der Takt. Und den kann man bei Bedarf korrigieren wenns später nötig ist. Aber hey. ich arbeite immer noch mit meine Pentium 4 3,2GHz und komme klar 
Und bei Ram ist die Taktfrequenz eigentlich egal. klar merkst du den Unterschied ob du nun DDR2-533 oder DDR2-1200 nutzt aber der Unterschied ist extrem. bei zwei Taktfrequenzen, die nebeneinander liegen ist der Unterschied minimal. Und die größe ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch wichtiger.

Bei Netzteilen würde ich dir übrigens zu Enermax raten. Die sind quallitativ hochwertig und haben bei der Liberty-Serie einen modularen Kabelbaum wodurch nicht benötigte Kabel nicht im Gehäuse rumhängen und den Luftstrom behindern also die Kühlung nicht erschweren.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. August 2007)

Nagut, dann werde ich mich wohl für das E6750 und den günstigeren RAM entscheiden  Vielleicht hab ich so noch eine Chance irgendwie unter der 700er Grenze zu bleiben 

Danke übrigens für den Tipp mit dem Netzteil, was hältst du von dem hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=130034&showTechData=true#tecData ?
Dann muss ich mich eigentlich nur noch nach einem guten Mainboard umgucken, dann hätte ich schonmal fast alles beisammen.
Meinst du ich brauch noch einen Kühler/Lüfter? 

Ich fasse nochmal zusammen:
Netzteil: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=130034&showTechData=true#tecData
CPU: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=215457&showTechData=true#tecData
Ram: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=36852&showTechData=true
Festplatte: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=157241&showTechData=true
Grafikkarte (was haltet ihr eigentlich von der?) http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=204261&showTechData=true#tecData
Gehäuse: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=160079&showTechData=true#tecData


----------



## chmee (8. August 2007)

Schau mal in diese Threads, damit ich mich nicht wiederhole und mir uU noch Gram einhole 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/274986-neuer-pc-zusammenstellen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/279746-amd-x2-oder-intel-core-duo.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Jeder bekommt das was er wünscht und das ist für jeden meistens was anderes.
Das Netzteil ist gut und hat noch ne Menge Reserve falls du mal aufrüsten willst.
Auch die Grafikkarte ist nicht schlecht doch für DirectX10 eher ungeeignet da dafür noch zu schwach. Allerdings würde ich mir über DirectX 10 keine Sorgen machen, da alle Spiele die in nächster Zeit erscheinen einen Fallback auf DirectX9c haben und damit solltest du gut zocken können.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. August 2007)

So ich hab jetzt mal mit Hilfe eines Hardware-Forums folgendes zusammengestellt:

RAM: 		2 x 35€ 1024MB DDR2 MDT, PC6400/800, CL5 	http://www2.hardwareversand.de/7V4OiWZkUq-Ems/3/articledetail.jsp?aid=9571&agid=599
CPU: 		175€ 	Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 Box 4096Kb 	http://www2.hardwareversand.de/7VVwRyiAlvEpYu/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=10620&agid=398
HDD: 		53€ 	Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 SATA II	http://www2.hardwareversand.de/7VPCUVWu5jNUs0/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=7946&agid=689
Mainboard: 	95€ 	ASUS P5N-E SLI 				http://www3.hardwareversand.de/8Vjlc2bm6YTTrB/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=9239&agid=659
Netzteil: 	66€ 	BE Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt 	http://www1.hardwareversand.de/6VjTvibNtMubsb/2/articledetail.jsp?aid=8098&agid=240
Grafikkarte: 	147€ 	Ati Radeon X1950Pro 			http://www2.hardwareversand.de/7VoqFOpVf6ztMy/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=9463&agid=716&ref=13
Gehäuse: 	61€ 	Soprano Silber 				http://www3.hardwareversand.de/8VItjgKG6QZPFO/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=5462&agid=632&ref=13

Also eigentlich bin ich ja jetzt fertig 
Ich würd noch gerne so ein bisschen die Meinungen von Anderen hören, also zB von euch  Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## chmee (8. August 2007)

Gut finde ich, dass Du das P5N genommen hast  Wobei Du auch preiswertere Boards findest, die nicht übertaktet souverän laufen. Bei der 1950 bin ich mir nicht sicher, ich glaube, ich hätte eine 2600 genommen. Etwa gleicher Preis, aber aktuelle Technik mit weniger Verbrauch und so zienlich gleihcer Leistung, aber DX10.

mfg chmee


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. August 2007)

Naja keine Ahnung, mir wurde gesagt, dass die X1950 vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut wäre und ich da auch nix falsch mache.
Aber so einen großen Unterschied wird es wohl eh nicht machen, ob ich jetzt die 1950 oder die 2600 nehme oder? DirectX 10 braucht man ohnehin erstmal nicht. Hoffe ich


----------



## chmee (8. August 2007)

Meine Meinung zu dieser Diskussion: Auf Teufel komm'raus DX10 haben zu wollen, war zu Zeiten der ersten Karten unnötige Geldausgabe. Aber nun gibt es DX10-Mittelklassekarten wie die 8600 und die 2600, also warum darauf verzichten ?

Die unified-Shader-Architektur der ATI/AMD Karten ist schon sehr schlau, und da wird sich in den nächsten 12 Monaten noch Einiges tun.

Der geringere Stromverbrauch der neuen Architektur ist auch nen Gedanken wert.

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=371549&page=2
In diesem Thread kannst Du nachlesen, warum die Nerds doch die 1950 wollen,
also sind all meine Gedanken wertlos 

mfg chmee


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. August 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was ich davon halten soll.
Keine Ahnung, welche jetzt besser ist und ob ich mich jetzt wegen DX10 umentscheiden soll.
Ich weiß es einfach nicht.

Aber wahrscheinlich sind die DX10 Spiele dann eh zu overpowered für die Grafikkarte 
Ich glaub ich bleib einfach bei der X1950
Der Stromverbrauch braucht mich im Moment nicht zu interessieren, man kann sich ja vorstellen wieso


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Der Stromverbrauch der Karte ist abartig. selbst die 8800Ultra verbraucht weniger und ist um ein vielfaches besser. Die HD2600 ist meiner Meinung nach ein Flop. traurig, dass ATI es 6 Monate nach dem Release des G80 Chips es nicht schafft eine der 8800GTX bzw. Ultra einen ebenbürtigen Konkurrenten zu stellen. Die Geforce 9 soll soviel ich weiß auch noch dieses Jahr kommen.

But back to Topic:

DirectX 10 ist ohne ein entsprechendes System sowieso wertlos. Und ich würde dir wenn dann eine Geforce empfehlen weil eben die Treiber für die Karte schon 6 Monate mehr verbessert worden sind als die von ATI. Ich dachte du wolltest die 8600 kaufen oder hab ich die Änderung verpasst?


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. August 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> DirectX 10 ist ohne ein entsprechendes System sowieso wertlos. Und ich würde dir wenn dann eine Geforce empfehlen weil eben die Treiber für die Karte schon 6 Monate mehr verbessert worden sind als die von ATI. Ich dachte du wolltest die 8600 kaufen oder hab ich die Änderung verpasst?


Ja die Änderung hast du wohl verpasst, ich hab mich aber auch außerhalb des Forums dafür entschieden.
Aber ich denke mit den Treibern dürfte das gar kein so großes Problem sein, wenn die halbwegs in Ordnung sind. Ich denke eine X1950 wirds schon tun. Ich glaub man könnte sich jetzt noch Tage damit beschäftigen, was man an meinem System ändern könnte, vielleicht würde man auch noch ein bisschen Geld und Leistung rausholen, aber ich glaube, so wie es jetzt ist, mache ich nichts falsch und besser als die meisten Fertig-PCs ist er IMHO sowieso.


----------

